# New foals and blue eyes.



## Firefall (Feb 16, 2006)

All foals are born with blue eyes, right?

Ok, then IF the eye is going to change color, at what age does that happen?

Thanks.


----------



## CharmedMinis (Feb 16, 2006)

Nope.....they aren't all born with blue eyes.............

I had 2 fillies born one year apart, they have the same Dam, they were both born with jet black eyes......and by about 3 months old their eyes were deep navy blue, and both of them still have navy blue eyes. One is now a 2 year old and the other is a yearling.

I have had 2 horses, different parents, that carry the cream gene be born with bright crystal blue eyes, they are both 2 year olds now and their eyes are a hazel greenish light tan color now, in certain light they still carry some blue. Their eyes started to change when they were about 8 months old.

I also had a pinto colt born who is now 2 years old, he was born with brown eyes and they have never changed shades.


----------



## Marty (Feb 16, 2006)

Good question. We've got two of those blue eyes here.

Guess who??????


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 16, 2006)

No foals are not born necessarily with blue eyes. Having said that I had a filly three years ago who I still could not decide if she was Palomino or Cremello at two weeks, Eyes finally started fading at six weeks. She was Palomino



:


----------



## Dona (Feb 16, 2006)

NO....all foals are NOT born with blue eyes. The foal's who are born with bright blue eyes and carry the pinto gene, or double dilutes (such as cremello) are usually the ones who will keep blue eyes.

But there are other foals that "may" be born with blue eyes, that will change. Those are usually from "dilute" colors, such as buckskin, palomino, champagne, or silver. Many of these foals are born with blue, or blue/gray eyes....but these eyes will usually darken over time to brown, amber or hazel.



:



Marty said:


> Good question. We've got two of those blue eyes here.
> 
> Guess who??????



Marty....didn't know Timmy had blue eyes! Have you got a better picture of his eye in outside light? That photo looks like it's just showing the reflection of his pupil. When we speak of "blue eyes"....we are talking about the color of the "iris" going around the pupil.



:


----------



## Marty (Feb 16, 2006)

His eyes actually look navy blue Dona.Not as light as pictured here. They are not black or brown etc. They have a very distinct dark blue-ish look to them. I kinda figured it would go away until Sheryl commented on his eye looking dark blue and asked me if those were blue eyes she was seeing and I was like "I have no idea what he is doing" lol. I am assuming it's a throw back to his grandsire.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 16, 2006)

Marty it looks to me from the bit I can see that his outside eye is a normal colour- the inside- the Iris- can be that navy blue without it meaning that the horse has blue eyes.


----------

